# What team do you look forward to playing?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What team in the NBA do Suns fans look forward to playing and why?


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

The Hawks so we can beat some sense into that sellout Joe Johnson.


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> The Hawks so we can beat some sense into that sellout Joe Johnson.


wut he said


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

sportkingJSP13 said:


> wut he said


couldnt have said it better


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

yep yep yep


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I say Dallas and Hawks. Nash needs to show Mavs whats up and then we need to show Joe whos better.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dallas and San Antonio. I don't like Dallas, and San Antonio are the defending champs, lets see if we can compete with them.


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

SA to get revenge on what happened in the playoffs


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

yep


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Dallas and Atlanta. Payback.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

I was a huge Dallas fan when Nash was there so I'll be looking forward to that matchup :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nashaholic said:


> I was a huge Dallas fan when Nash was there so I'll be looking forward to that matchup :biggrin:


We open up vs them on TNT very first game. Can't wait. Losing is not an option.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

I would say SA, just because of the WCF and Michael Finley signing.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The Bobcats. Because I'll be there.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

SA & Hawks for obvious reasons.

Dallas and NJ right after that.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

SA and Dallas. They're a challenge, and there is some importance in beating them.


----------



## rongotai (Sep 14, 2005)

Defintely Spurs


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Dallas and SA. I wanna see Amare dunk on Dirk and Duncan.


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm actually looking forward to the clash between our teams. Glad that's a season opener. May the best team win. 

I also wanna see Phoenix match up against San Antonio because I believe they're a lot better than they were last year. I didn't like the Suns that much the previous season because they played a somewhat senseless kind of basketball (all offense- no D) but this year's team is way different in that Nash has another option to go to in the post (KThomas) and people have really underestimated what Bell and James Jones can do to replace Joe Johnson and that overrated pile of trash Quentin Richardson. I also would like to see the Suns and Mavs shut the Rockets up this year because all that fuzz about stromile swift and they don't even have a real point guard who can distribute the ball efficiently.


----------

